# 50lbs pinto beans storage?



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

I git 50 lbs of pinto beans at sams this weekend. I need some Ideals on the storage of them. should I freeze them or what?


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I believe I'd freeze them for a day or two to kill off any critters or eggs that might be there.I keep my beans in gallon glass jars and if I have too many for that I keep them in a lard can with a tight lid.


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

I have 50 + pounds stored in gallon mylar bags with O2 absorbers for longer term storage. I also have about 50 pounds stored in plastic 1 liter plastic pop bottles for shorter term storage. All the beans have been frozen for a week or more at/around Zero degrees on my front porch during the winter before going to the basment for storage.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

I bought 3 of those bags two weeks ago and stored them in food grade 6 gallon buckets. 3 bags filled 2 buckets with a little left over. Then I placed four oxygen absorbers in each bucket and put the Gamma lids on them. Should store plenty long.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I bought two 50lb bags of beans back in 1999, because of Y2K. Just finished the last of them in 2009 and they seemed as good as when I bought them. I placed them in rubber-sealed 5 gallon buckets with a fist sized chunk of dry ice in each. I just left the seal on tight enough for the bucket to "burp", then fully sealed them after the bottom of the bucket was no longer cold.

As the dry ice evaporates, it displaces air because of it's weight. A chunk at the bottom will flood the bucket with almost pure CO2 gas which will kill insects/eggs, and also prevent foods from going rancid. The only thing to be carefull about is not to completely seal the containers untill excess gas has vented out.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it all depends how long it takes you to eat them.

how many beans do you eat a month?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I freeze them for at least a week, then bag and store in buckets. 

And Pete's correct....it depends on how long it takes you to eat 50 lbs. I don't bother using O2 absorbers because it wouldn't take us long to go through 50 lbs. of beans. Now, if you're planning to store longer than a year, then you'd want to include more protection.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Beans keep a long time. The only thing that might happen to them is that they'll taste a little stale if they are really old. 

But if you're hungry, you'll eat 'em.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I like half gallon jars with a little oxygen absorber in each one. I suppose dry ice would work just as well for displacing the oxygen. I find half gallon jars work best. They are easy to fill, they are also easy to carry from the pantry. And a half gallon jar doesn't get a strange look if someone actually takes a peek into the upstairs pantry.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I put mine in the freezer for now and sealed others in qt jars with the vacuum jar sealer if you store them in too big of a container then you have to open it up more and lose what you are trying to do imo


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

I have alot of 1 gallon and half gallon glass pickle jars. would it be ok to freeze the beans for a week in the freezer then put them in the glass jars for storage?


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

I always freeze anything I buy in bulk. I have flour, sugar, and rice right now. I am going to do the same and buy a couple of big bags of beans too.

I weigh out 3 to 5 pounds of whatever I am going to store and put it in a foodsaver bag. Then I suck all the air out of it and seal it up. I normally let it sit in the freezer for about 3 days. 

Since I have been following this method I haven't had any problems with critters in the food.

What are the oxygen absorbers everyone is mentioning on here and where do you get them?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

keyhole said:


> What are the oxygen absorbers everyone is mentioning on here and where do you get them?


O2 Absorbers: I get them from here http://www.frugalsquirrels.com/store/product582.html. There is an explanation of what they are and why to use them on the page as well.


----------

